# FXZ'd back to 5.5.886 but Motorola shows 5.7



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was on the phone with Motorola, about my girlfriends' Droid 2, and they had to call me on my Bionic. Long story short, they said my Bionic was on 5.7.893 (definitely should not be) but I FXZ'd yesterday and have not rooted again and when I go to menu>settings>about phone> it shows I am on 5.5.886. I can go to system updates and it shows I have an update to 5.5.893. I can download the update but it won't install for some reason. I was on 5.7. when I was rooted running KIN3T3X v1.0 but I am not anymore. Does that mean my radios are still updated but not the phone?... And they were asking me why my phone was "hard reset" about 12 times but I just blew it off. Guess I know now to let my girl take care of her "phone help" lol


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I was on the phone with Motorola, about my girlfriends' Droid 2, and they had to call me on my Bionic. Long story short, they said my Bionic was on 5.7.893 (definitely should not be) but I FXZ'd yesterday and have not rooted again and when I go to menu>settings>about phone> it shows I am on 5.5.886. I can go to system updates and it shows I have an update to 5.5.893. I can download the update but it won't install for some reason. I was on 5.7. when I was rooted running KIN3T3X v1.0 but I am not anymore. Does that mean my radios are still updated but not the phone?... And they were asking me why my phone was "hard reset" about 12 times but I just blew it off. Guess I know now to let my girl take care of her "phone help" lol


When you updated to 5.7, you updated your kernel. By FXZing to 586, all you did was restore the /system partition - not the kernel or the radio. Since the bootloader is locked, it's impossible to revert your kernel without a signed moto zip. Unfortunately, all moto zips check and make sure the kernel matches the proper version before updating.

There's a good chance you're stuck. I started a thread a few below this one about updating the system partition and we might have a solution - don't hold you're breath.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!! So should I worry about rooting again?? They seemed to know alot more about my phone (just by looking up the number) than I think they should have lol. Can they tell I was rooted at one point? Or anything else that I do on my phone? I was truely shocked when they were asking me all those questions. I didn't even give them my real name LMAO cuz I thought I could get in trouble...I even hung up on them once on purpose and they called me back. Lots of questions about how/what they might know about what we do on our phones, but I think I will wait a little longer to re-root my Bionic just to be safe


----------

